# Half you people are quite clueless and very irritating



## mixmastermc (Dec 13, 2008)

The tripe spouted by short term DP sufferers on this site is so incredibly irritating. Their condescending optimistic bullshit is enough to make me think about not coming back to these forums.

I'm sick of reading this shit about "you CAN get better, i promise you". These people have had DP for 2 months then recover, probably due to luck rather than any steps they took, then they come on here preaching their frickin shite to long-termers like me.

People who only experience DP during anxious periods and then recover have no clue about DP DISORDER. This shit is chronic and unrelenting no matter how happy, sad, calm you are. I've had DP 24/7 for almost 11 years.

For those who wish to claim I?ve been anxious for the past 11 years, - for the past few years i've been an external university student. I sit at home all day, surfing the net, watching TV, studying, popping out to play eight ball with friends, going fishing, doing whatever i like basically. The past few years have been so relaxing. However, DP/DR is with me 24/7. There's no anxiety for me. There never really was.

So all you optimistic know-it-all short term sufferers just STFU and stop making blanket statements about recovery.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

#1 If you do not like this forum then leave. DO NOT make it negetive for everybody else here.

#2 People are free to share their experiences regardless of the duration and intensity of their Dp,d.It is not up to you to tell others what to post.

#3 I had constant chronic Dp,d disorder for years 24/7 but ghess what? I recovered. While there is still breath in my body l will continue to spread a positive message about recovery on THIS forum to sufferers.

I know you are suffering.You can recover.Stop feeling so obnoxiously sorry for yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I had DP for a week, had a can of redbull and it was gone man.....so you still have hope Eh!


----------



## WeCanDoThis (Dec 14, 2008)

Give me a break.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

WeCanDoThis said:


> Give me a break.


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

I have been derealized now for more than 9 years. And I know what you mean. Life continues, in fact I'm gradually gaining back some better life circumstances. Each year puts the awfulness further behind me. And I am now able to get SADD under control with natural meds.
But so far, nothing penetrates the constant numbness. I can still understand impatience, anger, fear. But the fun is still beyond my experience. And nothing I think, meditate, eat, or do has restored my brain to the way it was before a few very irresponsible, ugly acting people injured me. When my life used to be fun, before that.
I have very recently added B complex vitamins to my regime, to see if they reconnect the neurons.
No miracle cures here, either...so far...


----------



## mixmastermc (Dec 13, 2008)

Spirit said:


> #1 If you do not like this forum then leave. DO NOT make it negetive for everybody else here.
> 
> #2 People are free to share their experiences regardless of the duration and intensity of their Dp,d.It is not up to you to tell others what to post.
> 
> ...


I don't care if you spread a positive message. I just get pissed of by the people who are so sure of themselves and who are dismissive of people who claim to be unable to recover. These people might've had DP for 2 months and now they're lecturing me on recovery.

Obnoxiously sorry for myself??? How dare you say that to me. I stated some facts about my condition and now i'm obnoxiously sorry for myself, wtf?

I'm irriated by know-it-alls who know nothing. I'm not trying to tell people what to post, i just want these types of posters to stop talking to me and others like me as if we're stupid and not trying hard enough.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I do not see these people that you are talking about anywhere on the forum.I have not seen anyone here who has recovered saying anything like what you are claiming they are saying.I am sure they do not think that you are not trying to get better just because you havnt recovered yet, maybe it just feels that way. We are all differant, Im sure noone is meaning to judge you.

You was rude. Your post does not simply only talk about your symptoms.The title of the thread is rude and insulting to members here."*Half you people are quite clueless and very irritating*".That is not very nice.

What is VERY irritating is when people come to the forum to moan about it.It makes no sence.If you do not like the forum then simply do not come here.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

moaaan. mooouuu. poeple have the right to be negative you knows lyns. i've seen these people and they can sukkk my,...... nice post mixcaster...nice poste jinnnya,


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> moaaan. mooouuu. poeple have the right to be negative you knows lyns. i've seen these people and they can sukkk my,...... nice post mixcaster...nice poste jinnnya,


People do not have to be rude and insulting to members. Members who probably only thought that they was helping, even if it did not come across that way. We have options here on the forum, we can put people on foe and not see their posts, we are adults and can turn the other cheek. I am sick of hearing people moaning about this forum. It does my head it. Just dont come here. It is pretty obvious.It just makes it negetive for everybody here. And thats my final word on it, really it is childish and boring.


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

wait a tic. everyone in this thread just need to chill the fuck out. Its in need of a good mediator. Okay lyns you in the left corner and mix you in the right.

ding ding


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

LOL


----------



## ARaleigh (Oct 26, 2008)

Mate, this negativity is not only discouraging but also flawed in its logic. To argue that depersonalization and derealization are not intrinsically tied to anxiety is to argue (as an external university student, I might add) not only in the face of some rather convincing psychiatric, scientific, and anecdotal evidence, but also directly in the face of YOURSELF. You claim you are completely unanxious simply because of your lifestyle, but the fact is that you a frequenting a message board dedicated to your symptoms. Why the hell would anyone do that unless the symptoms were pleasant? Here's the only reason I can think of: they're WORRIED about their symptoms. WORRIED. I too obtained DP seemingly independent of any anxiety, but it has since progressed to show me how closely linked with anxiety it is, and I now realize that the onset of DP was actually anxiety manifesting itself in the form of Depersonalization. I am still utterly unconvinced that DP exists as an independent disorder, and your example does nothing to change my mind. It is a strange symptom, and it does seem to act independently of anxiety in some ways , but its identity as a symptom is still the only explanation that makes sense to me. When I view it as such, its impact is also greatly weakened, which further corroborates the idea that it is largely ANXIETY ABOUT THE SYMPTOM that worsens it.


----------



## mixmastermc (Dec 13, 2008)

ARaleigh said:


> Mate, this negativity is not only discouraging but also flawed in its logic. To argue that depersonalization and derealization are not intrinsically tied to anxiety is to argue (as an external university student, I might add) not only in the face of some rather convincing psychiatric, scientific, and anecdotal evidence, but also directly in the face of YOURSELF. You claim you are completely unanxious simply because of your lifestyle, but the fact is that you a frequenting a message board dedicated to your symptoms. Why the hell would anyone do that unless the symptoms were pleasant? Here's the only reason I can think of: they're WORRIED about their symptoms. WORRIED. I too obtained DP seemingly independent of any anxiety, but it has since progressed to show me how closely linked with anxiety it is, and I now realize that the onset of DP was actually anxiety manifesting itself in the form of Depersonalization. I am still utterly unconvinced that DP exists as an independent disorder, and your example does nothing to change my mind. It is a strange symptom, and it does seem to act independently of anxiety in some ways , but its identity as a symptom is still the only explanation that makes sense to me. When I view it as such, its impact is also greatly weakened, which further corroborates the idea that it is largely ANXIETY ABOUT THE SYMPTOM that worsens it.


I don't visit this forum due to anxiety, it's mostly out of boredom and because i'm intrigued by how others with this condition think/feel.

Also, this post is not just pure pointless negativity. I feel VERY frustrated when i read idealistic garbage written by people who don't understand how horribly long-term this condition can be. Anxiety may trigger it initially, but it doesn't neccessarily depend on the continued existance of anxiety. Some of us are fucked for years/decades no matter how little anxiety we feel.

This is a significant point which needs acknowledgement by these tools who are dismissive of people like me and who attempt to talk down on me.


----------



## ARaleigh (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay, perhaps you do read this site merely out of boredom, though I suspect that there is some concern for your condition or at least you came here with that in mind. Nonetheless, I find it tenuous when you say that your anxiety has completely subsided. It is a common trait among those suffering with Generalized Anxiety Disorder that they don't feel (or at least don't think they feel) anxious about anything in particular, but still endure deeply distressing symptoms and cognitive deficits. (or at least perceived cognitive deficits) Simply because there is no external worry being projected does not mean that there is no anxiety, and the fact is that once one becomes concerned with their general symptoms, they tend to feed those symptoms by obsessing about them. It's still anxiety. Furthermore, I think people on this site take the idea of a Depersonalization Disorder too far and blame things on DP that make far more sense as symptoms of anxiety. Depersonalization\Derealization are those feelings of unreality in your perception of yourself and the world around you. Everything else: cognitive deficits, vision problems, obsessive thought processes, memory trouble, etc. are all anxiety problems, and if one were to come to a doctor listing those symptoms, anxiety would almost certainly be the immediate diagnosis. To suddenly shift all of those to symptoms of a disorder called DP/DR simply because DP/DR is the strongest symptom seems medically flawed.


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

mixmastermc said:


> for the past few years i've been an external university student. I sit at home all day, surfing the net, watching TV, studying, popping out to play eight ball with friends, going fishing, doing whatever i like basically. The past few years have been so relaxing. However, DP/DR is with me 24/7. There's no anxiety for me. There never really was.
> 
> So all you optimistic know-it-all short term sufferers just STFU and stop making blanket statements about recovery.


you're at university with DP  , thats great, reli good to see that but your DP must be a lot different from mine, i can barely consentrate on anyting for more than 5 secs without my mind going completely blank.
school work is fukin impossible due to my bad memory and consontration than i have with DP.!


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

Spirit said:


> #3 I had constant chronic Dp,d disorder for years 24/7 but ghess what? I recovered.


how did you recover?


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

It sounds like you need to redirect your anger and frustration and look in the mirror for a change.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i wanna thank you for writing this. it doesn't sound negative to me, it just sounds truthful. i agree with all of it. oh, i just realized you're the fella from the other thread where i started my bitching rant so you already know what i'm talking about. it's not that those people that have dp for those 2 months didn't suffer it's just that they are in a completely different realm of dp. that's not enough time for a disorder to even develop and therefore, yeah is most likely caused by anxiety. they say the moment they stopped worrying about the dp it went away. i believe you when you say you've sorted out your anxiety issues with dpd. it's not like you've been in constant anxiety in the whole duration of the disorder. dp would have gone away already if it was as simple as ridding anxiety. i just want those people to know that have "recovered" from their dp SYMPTOM that changing a mindset or the way you look at life and lessening your anxiety doesn't change dp DISORDER. this takes many years of dealing with dissociative bullshit and sorting your way through. i'm starting to wonder how many people on this site actually have dpd.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Mr.A454 said:


> wait a tic. everyone in this thread just need to chill the flower* out. Its in need of a good mediator. Okay lyns you in the left corner and mix you in the right.
> 
> ding ding


Michael, I was and still am "chilled out" when I wrote those posts.  Perceived drama over hopefuly....



Im still the same person said:


> I had DP for a week, had a can of redbull and it was gone man.....so you still have hope Eh!


ROFL.....You could have a point Greg, I was addicted to red bull several years ago, maybe that is what cured me!.... :roll: 



Cathal_08 said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > #3 I had constant chronic Dp,d disorder for years 24/7 but ghess what? I recovered.
> ...


My story is my own , we are all unique and differant. If I feel my recovery is relevant to anyone and may help them then I share it. I realise my story will not help everybody and simply because I am recovered it does not mean that those who havent are doing anything wrong. I also accept that I do not have all the answars just because I am recovered. I do not shove my story down peoples throats saying "I did it this way so you can too" because people do not like that and that is what starts threads like this one. I accept we are all differant. If you want to know anything specific about my story and recovery Cathol then please feel free PM me and I will try and help, I make no promises.

Mixmastermc, I do understand your frustration. I can never understand those who say they only have fleeting Dp,d. but that, again, is because we are all differant. I know that is not the same as Dp,d disorder. I apologise if I came across as dismisive or arrogent. It is just when people insult members like that it bothers me. It doesnt acheive anything. If anyone has made you feel like you are not doing enough to recover or if anyone is not taking your experience seriously and is patronising you, then no that is not ok, but as I said I am sure they dont mean to do that.
In one way or another Depersonalisation, whether it is Dp,disorder or temporary fleeting Dp. It is still hell. So just because somebody has had Depersonalisation for longer and possibly to a greater intensity, that also does not invalidate the suffering and experiences of those who have depersonalisation to a lesser degree and for a shorter time.

Take care.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> i just want those people to know that have "recovered" from their dp SYMPTOM that changing a mindset or the way you look at life and lessening your anxiety doesn't change dp DISORDER. this takes many years of dealing with dissociative bullshit and sorting your way through. i'm starting to wonder how many people on this site actually have dpd.


I agree.


----------



## nytesprite (Dec 3, 2005)

As someone who believes themselves to be a "short-term sufferer," I may not be as well-equipped to agree with your complaint as someone who's been living with DP/DR 24/7 for months or even years, but the way I see it, all these recovered people are trying to offer you is _hope._ All most of us want is to know that someday, somehow, this is going to get better. Those who have recovered know what it's like to have been on the other side, know how horrible the suffering is, and they want to reassure those who are still going through it that it is possible to be cured. True, their story is not yours, so what worked for them will not necessarily work for you. Regardless, I think they mean well.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

You all need to lighten up a bit. Yes living with DP sucks, but so does living with your in-laws, working for the post office, or living with this identity crisis:






...and you thought DP was bad? Fa'afafini or DP? Nice.....


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

peachyderanged said:


> i wanna thank you for writing this. it doesn't sound negative to me, it just sounds truthful. i agree with all of it. oh, i just realized you're the fella from the other thread where i started my bitching rant so you already know what i'm talking about. it's not that those people that have dp for those 2 months didn't suffer it's just that they are in a completely different realm of dp. that's not enough time for a disorder to even develop and therefore, yeah is most likely caused by anxiety. they say the moment they stopped worrying about the dp it went away. i believe you when you say you've sorted out your anxiety issues with dpd. it's not like you've been in constant anxiety in the whole duration of the disorder. dp would have gone away already if it was as simple as ridding anxiety. i just want those people to know that have "recovered" from their dp SYMPTOM that changing a mindset or the way you look at life and lessening your anxiety doesn't change dp DISORDER. this takes many years of dealing with dissociative bullshit and sorting your way through. i'm starting to wonder how many people on this site actually have dpd.


good post jin. It pisses me off too. especially the one thread where he said drug induced dp is "not" chronic and should be seperated from chronic DP. thats fuckin bullshit. 2 months of DP is nothing, come tell me how to cure myself if you have had dp for over 10/20+ years 24/7.... its not that im jealous that the 2 month people are cured, im juss irratated by their ignorance towards how deep this condition really is.


----------



## CrypticUk (Sep 16, 2007)

Spirit said:


> peachyderanged said:
> 
> 
> > i just want those people to know that have "recovered" from their dp SYMPTOM that changing a mindset or the way you look at life and lessening your anxiety doesn't change dp DISORDER. this takes many years of dealing with dissociative bullshit and sorting your way through. i'm starting to wonder how many people on this site actually have dpd.
> ...


Yep me too. I think there are many people on here that are proof of that.

Agree with the OP as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

DP/DR is hell no matter how long you've had it for. I've had sort periods of it and I've had it for years, both are frustrating when you have so much to look forward too. Some of the best days of my life were numbed by DR/DP.


----------



## CaroleDaBoyz (Aug 18, 2004)

I had chronic dp 24/7 for about six years, and then it disappeared. Nothing dramatic, just one day I realized I was actually living in the 'here and now'. The only time I had anxiety was before I was aware that I had dp and thought I was going crazy. I did have major depression throughout my period of dp - and for me that was even worse than the dp (not trivializing dp, but my depression was extreme and almost intolerable).

I had about 4 good years after the chronic dp, and founded a feral cat welfare society, wrote a cat reference book, and generally got on with my life. For about the past year or so I've been having episodic dp, sometimes lasting days, sometimes weeks.

DP (and depression) robbed me of so much of my life that I don't have any more time to give it. I'm writing a book now on finding and maintaining serenity. I have no idea what the future will bring vis-a-vis dp, and can only hope by remaining active and ignoring it that it will go into remission again.

Carole


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

It's perfectly normal to be negative when you have this disorder but at the same time being negative will get you NOWHERE.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

neither will being positive. haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> neither will being positive. haha


And you would know this how :?:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i guess i just haven't tried being positive for enough years eh? it's bound to start working eventually.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

wow this is cool. i have met you both.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

it doesn't take years

it takes stepping outside of your negative circle and gaining new perspective by changing your patterns of thought.

don't trip just flow with it

that process itself usually will never happen slowly

spontaneity it's the key to life


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i've done my fair share of positive. it probably really doesnt sound like it now though cause i'm kinda at my wits end and being a negative bitch. i just don't think that being positive is what gets you out of this.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

how does one step outside of something they have already stepped out of. at least for me, i feel as if i have stepped outside of the world and myself which is why i am negative - because i am left feeling alone and detached. so wouldn't it make sense that in order to gain a positive perspective i would first have to step back into the world and into myself - yet I don't know how to do that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

ok lets say being positive doesn't get you out of it. Now 1 thing is for sure being negative isn't going to get rid of it.

Now lets weigh each choice in each hand

being positive- gain more experience, be more constructive with your time, put time and energy into getting better

being negative- feeling hopeless about your situation, beating your own self up mentally and having a negative outlook on things.

I mean the better choice in life seems to be being positive for me, I've had my fair share of being negative. All I got from that was no friends, no life, no girlfriend, just sit in your room all day thinking about how shitty your life is and how you wanna end it all but you're too scared to do it.

It's like fuk if you wanna be negative you might as well just off yourself instead wasting your time on earth


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> how does one step outside of something they have already stepped out of. at least for me, i feel as if i have stepped outside of the world and myself which is why i am negative - because i am left feeling alone and detached. so wouldn't it make sense that in order to gain a positive perspective i would first have to step back into the world and into myself - yet I don't know how to do that.


Stepping outside I mean stepping outside of your daily thought circle which you repeat on a daily basis. Change the way you think about things and eventually that will influence your mood. There is a definite connection between thought and mood


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah. see i do agree with that. i guess i worded it wrong. i guess i just dont see being positive is going to alter your dp. just the way you look at it. and yes, being positive opens so many doors for you. it makes you feel lighter and life feels so much better that way. i agree. being positive is the way to go. but your little dp friend is gonna sit next to you and go for the ride (sometimes fun happy wonderful ride) until you find something else to do besides just changing your thought pattern. at least that's how it feels for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

The way I see it is dp/dr isn't gonna go away anytime soon so why not say screw it and try to enjoy life with dp/dr while your still alive. I mean you have nothing to lose by trying to be positive and getting the life you want. I used to really be picky about life and thought i would wait till dp/dr left until i started life but then i realized this wasn't going away. So I said to myself you might as well just live or die so I chose to live and experience life. I don't care about the dp/dr, it's just a state of mind.

influencing factors for this perspective are

- no one cares about my sadness or if i'm sad

- you cannot count on anyone except yourself

- no psychiatrist or wonder pill is gonna cure me


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

the way i see it is: I'm guna take a break from it


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mission Possible said:


> The way I see it is dp/dr isn't gonna go away anytime soon so why not say screw it and try to enjoy life with dp/dr while your still alive. I mean you have nothing to lose by trying to be positive and getting the life you want. I used to really be picky about life and thought i would wait till dp/dr left until i started life but then i realized this wasn't going away. So I said to myself you might as well just live or die so I chose to live and experience life. I don't care about the dp/dr, it's just a state of mind.
> 
> influencing factors for this perspective are
> 
> ...


I like that


----------



## CaroleDaBoyz (Aug 18, 2004)

Although having a positive mental attitude doesn't eliminate disorders (or diseases), it can certainly make them easier to live with. I know it's not always possible to have PMA - I can't recall any positive thoughts during the period when my depression was really bad. The depression was situational - an accumulation of bad things happening over which I had no control, which eventually led to dp.

During my period of chronic dp, I developed a chronic, progressive spinal disorder which causes chronic pain and as a result chronic fatigue. If I didn't try to have a positive attitude, I'd be ready to throw in the towel. So I've learned to accept the pain (and the episodic dp). For my own mental well-being I (have to) work on having serenity and it gets me through the worst spots - that and a little morphine when it gets really bad. 

I was lucky, dp was not my primary disorder, and I possibly didn't have it as badly as many on this forum do - but it still gave me many fuzzy years that I barely recall - years that were non-productive probably due to both dp and depression and I do resent that.

Carole


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

way to go on doing your work mission possible


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

CaroleDaBoyz said:


> that and a little morphine


now you're speaking my language


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Mix,

I don't necessarily agree with the way you put your post out there. But I understand your point, I have relatively NO anxiety....but I've suffered from chronic DP/DR for 7 months now....I understand what you are saying, their are some people that have DP secondary to some kind of GAD or whatever it might be.....But I don't think they mean harm when they are trying to inform others of how to recover (whether it be to get rid of anxiety)....because to them, they truly believe that that is all this is....people like you and i know otherwise.....

Chris


----------



## CaroleDaBoyz (Aug 18, 2004)

The morphine is prescribed - and I only started taking it after six years of pain. My doctor even said I was under-medicating for pain - so he prescribed me 200 tablets and told me to go for it. The buzz is pretty mild (I guess it's working on the pain and not my head) and when I take my daily 'maximum' I usually just go to sleep. No fun there!


----------



## letsgetbetter (May 29, 2008)

What's the first step to getting better from DP?

It's accepting that this is the way life is gonna be for a while.

The second step?

Believing that you will recover.

The kids that turn up on this site scared out of their minds because they had a panic attack or smoked some dope and got DP need to hear that they can recover, not some whinging person who has been living in this state for 10 years and has lost hope of ever recovering. Experiencing DP for weeks is bad enough.

What are you actually achieving by coming here? Come here to help others or to help yourself, not to moan.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

letsgetbetter said:


> What's the first step to getting better from DP?
> 
> It's accepting that this is the way life is gonna be for a while.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I definitely have been needing to hear that.


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

mixmastermc said:


> The tripe spouted by short term DP sufferers on this site is so incredibly irritating. Their condescending optimistic bullshit is enough to make me think about not coming back to these forums.
> 
> I'm sick of reading this shit about "you CAN get better, i promise you". These people have had DP for 2 months then recover, probably due to luck rather than any steps they took, then they come on here preaching their frickin shite to long-termers like me.
> 
> ...


I very much agree with you. I am sorry I haven't been here for quite some time, but yes this place has became a blasphemy to the treatment of DP/DR. Teenage girls posing on their avatars with interesting features claiming to suffer from depersonalization and how life sucks(its like I am not me and like I am not here and OMG its soooo weeeird) ? And yes forum rats who write 7000+ responses in a few months about nothing and plain bull crap, forum trolls otherwise. Well wow! Do you really guys have to sell everything? Even the illnesses? Shouldn't DP be an eye opener at least a little bit?


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

Depersonalized said:


> I very much agree with you. I am sorry I haven't been here for quite some time, but yes this place has became a blasphemy to the treatment of DP/DR. Teenage girls posing on their avatars with interesting features claiming to suffer from depersonalization and how life sucks(its like I am not me and like I am not here and OMG its soooo weeeird) ? And yes forum rats who write 7000+ responses in a few months about nothing and plain bull crap, forum trolls otherwise. Well wow! Do you really guys have to sell everything? Even the illnesses?


Did someone say Blasphemy...hmmmm...why don,t ya just say how you really feel


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

you are the blasphemy Vixen, sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

> you are the blasphemy Vixen, sorry.


You know what I find irritating, witless comments like that ^


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

Maybes he thinks woman are the devil and maybe he,s gotta reason for it


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

Well, Im still the same person, I find the same picture on your every post with no coherent meaning to it quite irritating, don't you? :?:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Why would he put it on his posts if he found it irritating 

That picture says it all.....Look at it and be quiet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Vixen said:


> Maybes he thinks woman are the devil and maybe he,s gotta reason for it


Maybe when they act like you he does although I sensed an ounce of compassion in your post Vixen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

##


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Depersonalized said:


> I find the same picture on your every post with no coherent meaning to it quite irritating, don't you? :?:


Frankly that's no surprise, you don't seem to be able to look outside yourself!

And well we are talking, I really don't give a fuk what you think...........OK!

Have a nice day!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

definitely pwned...got a problem with my picture too?


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

who could ever had a problem with your pic Kenny?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

scylla said:


> who could ever had a problem with your pic Kenny?


not sure, possibly body boarders or depersonalized people.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Depersonalized said:


> I very much agree with you. I am sorry I haven't been here for quite some time, but yes this place has became a blasphemy to the treatment of DP/DR. Teenage girls posing on their avatars with interesting features claiming to suffer from depersonalization and how life sucks(its like I am not me and like I am not here and OMG its soooo weeeird) ? And yes forum rats who write 7000+ responses in a few months about nothing and plain bull crap, forum trolls otherwise. Well wow! Do you really guys have to sell everything? Even the illnesses? Shouldn't DP be an eye opener at least a little bit?


Yes OF COURSE you fucking agree with him because it takes one pindick to know another one. Like two peas in a pod, how fucking cosy!


----------

